# N/A



## stathis (Nov 5, 2009)

Τουτέστιν not applicable ή not available.
Υπάρχει αντίστοιχη παγιωμένη συντομογραφία στα ελληνικά;
Κατά καιρούς έχω δει τα Δ/Δ (= δεν διατίθεται), Δ/Υ (= δεν υπάρχει) και Δ/Ι (= δεν ισχύει).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2009)

Στα εξελόφυλλα πάντως, βγαίνει το #Δ/Y, όσο και αν η σχετική συνάρτηση παραμένει ΝΑ(). (Εννοώ στα φύλλα εργασίας του Excel, συγγνώμη για τα κομπιουτερίστικά μου).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2014)

Αναβίωση νήματος. Έχω ένα εγχειρίδιο όπου η μνήμη έβγαλε στα μισά not applicable "δεν έχει εφαρμογή" και στα άλλα μισά "δεν ισχύει". Ποιο από τα δύο θεωρείται προτιμητέο;


----------



## Themis (Jul 9, 2014)

Το "δεν έχει εφαρμογή" μου φαίνεται λιγότερο κακό και ευρύτερου βεληνεκούς από το "δεν ισχύει".

Με την ευκαιρία αυτή, ανέτρεξα σε μια δημοσίευση της Στατιστικής Υπηρεσίας (_Η Ελλάδα με αριθμούς, 2005_) και έπεσα πάνω στην εξής τυποποίηση:
Σύμβολα:
. = Δεν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρξουν στοιχεία (από την ίδια τη φύση των πραγμάτων).
... = Δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία διαθέσιμα.
— = Τα στοιχεία είναι ασήμαντα.
* = Προσωρινά στοιχεία.
Δεν κοίταξα πουθενά αλλού. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία γενικά καθιερωμένη τυποποίηση. Μάλιστα, το μόνο εύχρηστο αντίστοιχο του n/a και με τις δυο του σημασίες στους πίνακες (η παύλα) χρησιμοποιείται εκεί με άλλη σημασία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2014)

Εγώ εξακολουθώ να επιμένω στο εξελότροπο «Δεν υπάρχει». Έχει γίνει και φράση της μοδός, άλλωστε.


----------



## Themis (Jul 9, 2014)

Το πρόβλημα, Δόκτορα, είναι ότι το "not available" και το "not applicable" είναι πολύ διαφορετικά ζωάκια, όσο κι αν συχνά μοιράζονται την ίδια συντομογραφία. Το "δεν υπάρχει" ταιριάζει μάλλον στο "not available" και όχι στο "not applicable". Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η Αλεξάνδρα έχει να διαλέξει ανάμεσα σε δύο δεδομένες αποδόσεις τού "not applicable". Αλλά το γενικότερο ερώτημα παραμένει: μπορεί το "δεν υπάρχει" να αποδώσει το "not applicable";


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2014)

Τι θα λέγατε για το *(Άκυρο)*; Ίσως και έτσι, μέσα σε παρένθεση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2014)

Ας προσθέσω μια παράμετρο. Τι αφορά αυτό το «not applicable»; Είναι κάποια τιμή από μέτρηση που δεν υπάρχει επειδή δεν έχει μετρηθεί, επειδή είναι μη μετρήσιμη ή επειδή δεν ισχύει σε συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση; Είναι μια μέθοδος από έναν πίνακα μεθόδων που δεν εφαρμόζεται σε κάποιες ειδικές περιπτώσεις; Είναι κάτι άλλο; Και άλλα πράγματα μπορεί να είναι ίσως «not applicable».

Στο μυαλό μου, η ένδειξη «Δεν υπάρχει» είναι για γενικότερη χρήση. Ναι, είναι το «non available». Είναι το κενό σύνολο. Δείχνει την ανυπαρξία καταχώρισης στο συγκεκριμένο πεδίο. Ουσιαστικά, είναι κάτι που μπαίνει κάπου για να μην υπάρχει μια μουτζούρα ή ένα κενό. Το #Δ/Υ δεν εξετάζει το γιατί (όπως κάνουν οι ουσιαστικότερες μεταφράσεις «δεν έχει εφαρμογή»ή «δεν ισχύει» που απαιτούν γνώση του θέματος για να κριθεί ποια από τις δύο μπορεί να είναι η πρέπουσα). Αυτή είναι, κτγμ, η κύρια χρησιμότητά του.

Και το (Άκυρο) είναι μετάφραση με πραγματολογική ουσία.

Ίσως είναι εξαρχής λάθος το non applicable χωρίς περισσότερα στοιχεία για τον μεταφραστή. Ίσως κάποιος απέδωσε έτσι εξαρχής το #N/A ενός πίνακα δημιουργώντας μια σύμβαση χωρίς να το πολυσκεφτεί. Ίσως όχι. Δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2014)

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, όπως πολύ καλά λέει ο Θέμης, είμαι υποχρεωμένη να διαλέξω ένα από τα δύο. Και το κόντεξτ είναι ότι ο κανόνας με τον οποίο πρέπει να συμμορφωθεί ο κατασκευαστής είναι not applicable στο συγκεκριμένο σύστημα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, όπως πολύ καλά λέει ο Θέμης, είμαι υποχρεωμένη να διαλέξω ένα από τα δύο. Και το κόντεξτ είναι ότι ο κανόνας με τον οποίο πρέπει να συμμορφωθεί ο κατασκευαστής είναι not applicable στο συγκεκριμένο σύστημα.



Δεν εφαρμόζεται. Ο κανόνας, στο σύστημα. Υπάρχει ο κανόνας, μπορεί να εφαρμόζεται αλλού, αλλά όχι στο συγκεκριμένο.
Σαν να λέμε π.χ. ότι μετράμε χαρακτήρες, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τέτοια μέτρηση φερειπείν στις εικόνες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2014)

Προφανώς το ακριβέστερο είναι «δεν εφαρμόζεται».


----------



## erenta (Oct 6, 2016)

Είναι σωστό να κρατήσουμε την κάθετο και στην ελληνική σύντμηση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2016)

Αν είδες την αρχική ερώτηση και τα προηγούμενα, δεν θα σου φανεί περίεργο αν απαντήσω «Γιατί όχι;» :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2016)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι, αν γράψεις Δ.Υ., θα νομίζουν ότι εννοείς Δημόσιος Υπάλληλος ή Δημόσια Υπηρεσία. Επίσημο αντίστοιχο δεν υπάρχει, οπότε με το Δ/Υ σκέφτεται ο άλλος ότι προσπαθείς να βολέψεις το N/A.


----------

